# TT = Topwater Time



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice! I like the colors. There is something about that topwater getting hammered that is really special.


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

Right! I live for the action when the sun isn't up. The single hooks make it a lot simpler and safer for me and the fish.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Love the action of a topwater! Nice work


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

What is the limited time as seen on MS only price ?

What are the specs, length/weight ?


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

krash said:


> What is the limited time as seen on MS only price ?
> 
> What are the specs, length/weight ?


On this page, they'll range from about 3" to 4.5" and weight from about .4 oz to about .75 oz. I charge $25 for them plus $3.50 shipping for one or several. They could be any color you like, and I'll put your name on them if you'd like.


----------

